# insulin resistance kicking up.



## HateChicken (Sep 24, 2022)

I've been on hgh for 5 months now the last 2 of which i've worked myself up to 6iu's -9ius a day. morning 10units of insulin 3 units of gh afternoon 3 units gh and 10units slin. sometimes another dose with slin in evening if I had a killer workout that day.  But never later than 7pm with slin.

Now my fasting insulin which pre-gh was 90-105 constantly has been rising to 110-125. I am now peeing a lot during the night and my blood glucose is upwards of 130 when testing say at 3am. During the day I don't have excessive urination probably due to the slin.

So now I am going to take a break from HGH but how long do I need to take a break for my insulin resistance to come back to normal somewhat? Also should I get ahold of a long acting insulin or metforman for future problems? I don't want to use rapid acting insulin around bedtime you never know if you can go hypo anyone who's use slin knows that feeling not looking to die.

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 24, 2022)

HateChicken said:


> I've been on hgh for 5 months now the last 2 of which i've worked myself up to 6iu's -9ius a day. morning 10units of insulin 3 units of gh afternoon 3 units gh and 10units slin. sometimes another dose with slin in evening if I had a killer workout that day.  But never later than 7pm with slin.
> 
> Now my fasting insulin which pre-gh was 90-105 constantly has been rising to 110-125. I am now peeing a lot during the night and my blood glucose is upwards of 130 when testing say at 3am. During the day I don't have excessive urination probably due to the slin.
> 
> ...


Keep measuring it until it is back to pre levels, then hold that for a couple of months.

Typically people who use more than a replacement dose of GH will run it for 6-8 months on per year.

Obviously having BG at 85-90 is ideal, but 110-120 is not horrible, especially for a short duration during your GH run.


----------



## HateChicken (Sep 25, 2022)

thanks for the info maybe I was just on it at a high dose for to long. My resting heartrate is down and same with my blood pressure. Didn't wake up to pee much last night hopefully tonight not at all.


----------



## Dano78911 (Oct 18, 2022)

Hey bud
How did you make out with the increased urinating at night?
I’m asking because I have the same issue.

Other then a few previous blood tests I never kept a eye on my BG while doing gh. Thought I had all based covered but apparently forgot this one.
Anyway I noticed a lot of night peeing and after reading this post I thought oh shit maybe my BG is out of wack.
I finished my gh 2 weeks ago so never got any readings while on it but my levels have been good since. BG right where it should be.

I’ll definitely check more next time I jump on gh but still up 2-3 times a night and that’s unusual for me.

I do drink a fair amount in late afternoons, between the pre, post workout stuff and shake, water etc.  ( could be the reason but why only since I tried gh is my concern)

Btw only gh no slin in my program 

Cheers


----------



## HateChicken (Oct 18, 2022)

Yeah my night peeing is only 1 or 2 times a night now which is completely normal for me i'm 50. My resting heartrate is down to 65. After a week I started feeling back to normal. I also got some Berberine that seems to help. I'm off GH atm thou giving my body a rest and I will never do over 2iu's a day again. Could be your prostate try cilias or flowmax or go to the doctor.

oh yeah btw I think I am pre-dibetic by my glocuse fasting log i have been keeping for over a month now its never under 105


----------



## Dano78911 (Oct 18, 2022)

Ok great thank you very much 
I’m 47 so not far behind!!
Maybe getting up at night is the new normal with age but it sucks for sure!!

I asked a friend with prostate issues but he claims he needs to pee but just doesn’t come out. I have no problem there but I’m due at the doctors next month I’ll definitely do bloods as well.



Appreciate your time


----------



## JuiceTrain (Oct 18, 2022)

Thought the thread title said....Insulin resistant ketchup..I have nothing else to provide

Please carry on...


----------



## Eric Smith (Oct 18, 2022)

HateChicken said:


> Yeah my night peeing is only 1 or 2 times a night now which is completely normal for me i'm 50. My resting heartrate is down to 65. After a week I started feeling back to normal. I also got some Berberine that seems to help. I'm off GH atm thou giving my body a rest and I will never do over 2iu's a day again. Could be your prostate try cilias or flowmax or go to the doctor.
> 
> oh yeah btw I think I am pre-dibetic by my glocuse fasting log i have been keeping for over a month now its never under 105


Any blurred vision when sugar is high?  I had this issue a few years ago.  I had to do 1-2 iu of insulin in order to bring levels down.  Once I could see my cell phone clearly.  I knew I could sleep. I tested, and it was down around 90-95 Because when this happens as you described you'll never sleep because you keep waking to pee.  Then I just adjusted my injection times.  I have to say I've never gone pass 4-5 iu with Nord pens.  It took me awhile to adjust to 4-5 iu.  I only injected 4 and 5 because I was putting on size off season.


----------



## HateChicken (Oct 19, 2022)

Eric Smith said:


> Any blurred vision when sugar is high?  I had this issue a few years ago.  I had to do 1-2 iu of insulin in order to bring levels down.  Once I could see my cell phone clearly.  I knew I could sleep. I tested, and it was down around 90-95 Because when this happens as you described you'll never sleep because you keep waking to pee.  Then I just adjusted my injection times.  I have to say I've never gone pass 4-5 iu with Nord pens.  It took me awhile to adjust to 4-5 iu.  I only injected 4 and 5 because I was putting on size off season.


yeah I did have that and I didn't put that together. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Stickler (Oct 19, 2022)

Just a quick question. Do you think 4ius daily will cause the insulin resistance that you're talking about? I had a friend who did 2ius a day forever. No insulin problems.   Thoughts?


----------



## TODAY (Oct 19, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Just a quick question. Do you think 4ius daily will cause the insulin resistance that you're talking about? I had a friend who did 2ius a day forever. No insulin problems.   Thoughts?


There are a ton of variables at play, man.

I've known people who used 8+ ius/day for YEARS with no exogenous slin, metformin, etc. and still had normal A1c and fasting BG, whereas others run 2iu/day for a few months and end up with glucose control issues.


----------



## Stickler (Oct 19, 2022)

TODAY said:


> There are a ton of variables at play, man.
> 
> I've known people who used 8+ ius/day for YEARS with no exogenous slin, metformin, etc. and still had normal A1c and fasting BG, whereas others run 2iu/day for a few months and end up with glucose control issues.


Hmmm... this is where a person's unique body is what it is.


----------



## TODAY (Oct 19, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Hmmm... this is where a person's unique body is what it is.


Absolutely.

Diet, training, and general lifestyle factors also play a role.


----------



## Eric Smith (Oct 19, 2022)

HateChicken said:


> yeah I did have that and I didn't put that together. Thanks for pointing that out.


What Brand HGH are you using? Off your topic question.


----------



## HateChicken (Oct 19, 2022)

Eric Smith said:


> What Brand HGH are you using? Off your topic question.


grey tops off napsgear.


----------



## Eric Smith (Oct 19, 2022)

HateChicken said:


> grey tops off napsgear.


Ok.  I see.


----------

